# looking for 2 for some night fishing monday night



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a 22' Bluewave center console and I'm looking for a couple of people who would like to do some night fishing at the Galveston Jetties monday night (7/14). I have everything needed for that type of fishing, just need a couple of people willing to split fuel expenses. I do not mind children as long as they are old enough to mind and follow directions. working nights right now through Sunday night. If interested give me a call on my cell 832-331-9770 or send email to [email protected]

Joe


----------



## jemfisherman (Aug 30, 2005)

*night trip*

I sent you an email.


----------



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

sent you a PM

Joe


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

What time do you think you are heading out, and from where?


----------



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

around 7:30 from the galveston yacht basin. jemfisherman is onboard as of right now. I have another who has inquired but not commited to going. we will be out most of the night or untill we have had enough.

Joe


----------

